

New version of Emacs Nav is up - it
http://code.google.com/p/emacs-nav/

======
lflux
"Nav is a lightweight solution for Emacs users who want something like
TextMate's file browser, or the Eclipse project view. Unlike these two, Nav
only shows the contents of a single directory at a time."

Which is where it fails to be as useful as TextMate or Eclipse. I spend a lot
of time jumping around directories when exploring new codebases or working in
my Rails and Chef projects, just showing one dir doesn't cut it.

~~~
raju
I agree, although I am yet to find something similar to "NERD tree" for VIM.
Any suggestions?

~~~
spacemanaki
I assume you mean suggestions for Emacs? I've never used NERD tree (I haven't
used TextMate's file browser or this emacs-nav thing either), but have you
tried dired? It's built-in to Emacs and accomplishes almost everything I want
from a "project explorer" type of thing. It's possible my needs aren't that
great though.

Visit a directory (C-x C-f) to get into it, and then use this:
[http://flatline.cs.washington.edu/orgs/acm/tutorials/editors...](http://flatline.cs.washington.edu/orgs/acm/tutorials/editors/dired-
refcard.gnu.pdf)

~~~
raju
Dired works, but I really like Textmate's (or Sublime Text's) project
explorer. Sometimes, at least for me, it's nice to see where a file is in
relation with the "big picture". Having a file explorer only open one
directory at a time is a tad disorienting.

Thanks for the cheatsheet though - Dired _is_ mighty handy :)

------
gecko
It's not that this isn't useful, but rather that there's an old (but fully
functional) way to run Speedbar in the current frame, called sr-speedbar,
available at <http://www.emacswiki.org/emacs/SrSpeedbar>. I'm not clear what
benefit Nav provides that sr-speedbar doesn't (and I know plenty in the
reverse, since Speedbar's used by a number of IDE packages for things that
have nothing to do with directories. (E.g., CEDET can use it to show the class
hierarchy.)

~~~
raju
Aha! This might actually solve my problem [1] - Thanks!

1\. <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3913999>

------
protez
Nav is nothing when you have anything.el.

------
vdm
Changelog: <http://code.google.com/p/emacs-nav/source/list>

